# Erfahrungen mit Quellmoos



## santos (19. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
Eine Frage,hat jemand erfahrungen mit __ Quellmoos??
Denn ich möchte gerne meinen kompletten Teichboden damit überziehen, kann das __ Moos bis in eine Tiefe von ca. 185cm ??
Oder wird es kaput gehen?
Oder gibt es andere Pflanzen die hierfür besser sind??

Gruss 
Santos


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Quellmoos in 1,85m Wassertiefe dürfte an sich kein Problem sein. In der Natur kommt es bis zu einer Tiefe von über 10m vor ...

ABER:

Quellmoos ist nicht unbedingt einfach zu halten. Es reagiert sehr sensibel auf die Wasserwerte und hat nur einen kleinen Toleranzbereich, in dem es gedeit. 

Bei uns steht es in ca. 30cm Wassertiefe am Ende des Baches kurz "hinter" einem kleinen Wasserfall. An einer anderen Stelle im Teich will es nicht wachsen, auch wenn die Wasserwerte in unserem Teich an allen Stellen (nahezu) gleich sein dürften ... 

Wir haben es auf die Schnelle eben mit der Suchfunktion nicht gefunden, aber hier im Forum gibt es von _Karsten._ (wenn wir uns recht erinnern) einige Beträge zum Quellmoos.


----------



## Plätscher (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Hallo,

ich habe seitdem ich einen Teich habe Quellmoos in ihm. Es gab Jahre, da habe ich es über die ganze Saison abschöpfen müssen, so hat es gewuchert. Dann gab es wieder Jahre da dachte ich es wäre aus meinem Teich verschwunden.

Im Nachhinein vermute ich das es Kalkarmes Wasser mag. Immer dann wenn ich Wasser in grösseren Mengen nachfüllen mußte (durchschnitl. Kalkgehalt) kümmerte das Quellmoos. Nach 1 - 2 Jahren fing es wieder an zu wachsen. 

 Ich habe dieses Jahr einen neuen Teich angelegt und den Alten zugeschüttet.  Alle Submersen Arten wie __ Hornkraut, versch. Tausendblattarten, Nadelsimse usw. fangen wieder an zu wachsen, nur das Quellmoos nicht. Es liegt am Boden und wird nicht mehr und nicht weniger, das alte Wasser war weich und jetzt im neuen kalkhaltigeren Wasser stoppt es. 

My just 2cent für deine Entscheidungsfindung


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

@ Jürgen,

dem kann ich nicht so ganz zu stimmen, ich habe das Quellmoos bei uns im Aquarium. Dort wird regelmäßig ein Teilwasserwechsel mit sehr Kalkhaltigen Wasser gemacht und das Quellmoos gedeiht super. So gar so gut das ich anfing Teile in den Teich zu setzen. 
Im Teich ist das Wasser wesentlich weicher, Regenwasser und so, nur habe ich das __ Moos nach dem einsetzen nur noch kurze Zeit gesehen, bis es kompl. abstarb.
Hatte mir eigentlich auch einen schönen kleinen Teppich gewünscht, aber anscheinend sind die ansprüche auf die Nährstoffkonzentration bzw zusammensetzung endscheidener.

mfg René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Hi 

Fontinalis antiphyretica ist ein Kalkliebhaber. In Kalksteinregionen wuchert es in Quellregionen ganze Felsen unter Wasser zu, in Moorgebieten findet man es so gut wie gar nicht.
Der Name Quellmoos sagt schon was es mag. Kühles, sauberes (ohne Schwebstoffe die sich auf den Blättern ablagern) fließendes Wasser. 

MfG Frank


----------



## MadDog (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Hi,
ich habe jetzt seit über 1 Jahr Quellmoos Funtinalis in meinem Teich. Die Hauptmenge ist in 60-80 cm Tiefe, aber ich habe auch welches in 1,80 m Tiefe.
Ich habe keine Probleme, das es wächst, egal ob ein Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt wird.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, das es __ immergrün ist und ein guter Sauerstoffspender ist.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MonaNelly (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

wie kann ich es an den äußeren seiten der pflanzenkörbe befästigen?


----------



## MadDog (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Hi MonaNelly,

man kann das Quellmoos einfach in den Teich werfen oder legen. Man braucht es nicht zu befestigen. Aber es besteht die Möglichkeit die Pflanzkörbe teilweise auf das Quellmoos zu stellen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## mg1990 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Hi,
wie ist das eigentlich; fressen Fische das Quellmoos? Ich habe vor einer Weile ganz viel __ Wasserpest von Robert erhalten, wovon heute fast nur noch Stummel übrig sind. Dabei haben die Goldorfen das meiste gefressen und nicht wie erwartet die Kois oder Goldfische.


----------



## Zacky (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

  an Alle....

Die Sache mit dem Quellmoos interessiert mich auch stets wieder aufs Neue und ich würde hier auch mal eine Frage dazu stellen wollen. 

Wenn ich es nicht befestigen muss, habe ich dann nicht das Risiko, dass es von der Pumpe bzw. in meinem Fall, vom Bodenablauf eingesaugt wird!? Ist das Quellmoss selbsthaftend bzw. wurzelt es irgendwie und irgendwo an? Liegt es ruhig am Boden und könnte es in einer Mulde, umringt von Steinen oder ähnlichem gedeihen und fixiert bleiben!? Macht es vielleicht Sinn, dass __ Moos mit einer Jute-Netz-Gittermatte zu belegen, wo es dann hindurch wachsen kann? Bleibt es dann so an seinem Platz?

Viele blöde Fragen wahrscheinlich, aber ist halt doch mal interessant zu wissen, bevor ich es täglich aus dem Vorfilter fummeln muss. 

Danke


----------



## MadDog (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Hallo Zacky,
bei mir wächst das Quellmoos im Flachbereich. Das __ Moos haftet nicht an der Folie, sondern liegt nur auf der Folie. Ich habe auch Quellmoos in meinem Bachlauf angesiedelt. Es bleibt an Ort und Stelle und schwimmt nicht weg. Selbst im Einlaufbereich des Bachlaufes in den Teich schwimmt das Quellmoos nicht weg.
Selbst wenn ich durch das Quellmoos gehe, wird es nicht aufgewirbelt sondern bleibt an Ort und Stelle. Es rutscht auch nicht in den tieferen Bereich rein, obwohl es die Möglichkeit hätte. 
Außerdem ist es ein gutes Versteck für meine __ Frösche und meine Kois.
Im letzten Winter hatte ich viele Frösche und Fische, die sich im Quellmoos aufgehalten hatten.

Ich habe zwar keinen Bodenablauf, sondern zwei Pumpen im Teich drin. Die waren bis jetzt noch nicht verstopft mit dem Moos.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MadDog (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Hallo Zacky,

damit du mal eine Vorstellung hast, wie Quellmoos aussieht, schau mal im meinem Useralbum - Mein neuer Teich - Bilder 2+3 nach.
Das Quellmoos ist dort in einer Tiefe von 0,60-0,80 m.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Zacky (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Guten Morgen Frank, 

Danke für deine Antwort. Sieht gut aus, dein Quellmoos. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir es so nicht vorgestellt hatte, sieht aber doch ganz schön aus. So eine grüne Wiese im Teich sieht doch gut aus und wenn ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen muss, werde ich es bei mir im nächsten Jahr wohl auch einsetzen. Wie groß oder wie lang ist das __ Moos bei Dir geworden? Auf einem Bild sieht es so aus, als wäre da ein Koi inmitten des Mooses und versteckt sich!? Dann würde es ja ganz schön lang, groß und hoch über dem Boden stehen!? Hast du durch die Dichte des Mooses irgendwelche Probleme mit Schmutz (Kot, Blätter usw.) der sich darin festsetzt?

 Nochmal so viele Fragen, aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir diese auch noch beantworten könntest.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MadDog (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Hi Zacky,
das __ Moos ist über den gesamten Boden verteilt und hat eine Höhe von max. 10 cm. Es stimmt, die Fische und __ Frösche verstecken sich darin.
Die Blätter oder Stengel von Pflanzen hole ich per Hand oder mit einem Käscher raus. 
Man kann das Moos problemlos an die Seite oder auf einen Haufen schieben und dann mit einem Teichsauger den Boden absaugen. So mache ich es auf jedenfall.

Bei Interesse kannst du dich gerne melden. Ich schätze das ich nächstes Jahr wieder ein wenig Moos abgeben kann.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Zacky (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Quellmoos*

Hallo Frank...



MadDog schrieb:


> Bei Interesse kannst du dich gerne melden. Ich schätze das ich nächstes Jahr wieder ein wenig __ Moos abgeben kann.




Das klingt voll super. Auf das Angebot komme ich dann gerne zurück. Wann wäre denn die Erntezeit, damit ich mir das irgendwie in meinen Kalender eintragen kann, damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät!?


----------

